# Intel RSTe Driver 4.1.0.0147



## Aquinus (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

For those of you who use Intel's PCH for some RAID action and are using either a X79, C600, or C200 series PCH these are the latest RSTe drivers on Intel's site. Intel has never made finding this driver very easy and for X79 users, you sometimes need to manually install the IAStorB driver. I was running 3.8 and didn't even realize there was a newer version. Now everyone who cares about RSTe RAID drivers can bask in the glory of the latest version as of this post. You can download the archive from Intel's website below.

*Remember! This is Intel's Rapid Storage Technology Enterprise driver, not standard RST.*

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=24251&lang=eng&wapkw=rste

Note: The web page says it's for Server 2012 R2, however there are different drivers for Pre 7, 7, and 8/2k12 in the one package. So it's not just limited to Server 2k12 R2 despite what the website says.

Edit: It also appears that my RAID-5 speeds are more constant than they were before and write speeds are much more stable than they were before. This is feeling like a solid driver, but I need to live with it for a little while first before I start jumping to any conclusions.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 19, 2014)

Even though i am not using raid since i went SSD i did try these and got about 4MB read boost and and 18MBs boost write under 4k going by AS SSD, and a boost to other tests too.

I ran the tests 3 times before and 3 times after on 2 SSD's and all were better.









Whats the difference from the RST 13.2 besides these being newer ?.https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=24293&lang=eng&ProdId=2101

Although i am a bit puzzled as AS SSD says i am using the MS driver still although


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2014)

i had to manually install myself on P67 and Z68


No idea why, but it wont automatically install in AHCI mode anymore.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 19, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i had to manually install myself on P67 and Z68
> 
> 
> No idea why, but it wont automatically install in AHCI mode anymore.





AsRock said:


> Whats the difference from the RST 13.2 besides these being newer ?.https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=24293&lang=eng&ProdId=2101


Did you both install the AHCI driver? From what I gather, the AHCI driver is almost the same as the one in RST. The differences really come out of the SATA RAID Driver whereas RSTe has a SAS controller driver as well alongside the SATA RAID ones, such as the ones in iaStorA and iaStorB. X79 was a special animal that supported both RST and RSTe but I don't recall skt1155 ever having RSTe on a non C200-series PCH except for maybe Q-series PCHs, so I'm not sure if anything beyond the AHCI  driver will work on 6, 7, 8, and 9 series PCHs.

Also if X99 uses RSTe, this should work on that as well.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Did you both install the AHCI driver? From what I gather, the AHCI driver is almost the same as the one in RST. The differences really come out of the SATA RAID Driver whereas RSTe has a SAS controller driver as well alongside the SATA RAID ones, such as the ones in iaStorA and iaStorB. X79 was a special animal that supported both RST and RSTe but I don't recall skt1155 ever having RSTe on a non C200-series PCH except for maybe Q-series PCHs, so I'm not sure if anything beyond the AHCI  driver will work on 6, 7, 8, and 9 series PCHs.
> 
> Also if X99 uses RSTe, this should work on that as well.



All i can remember is that i could not find a working AHCI driver period, none would install. Had to manually install via device manager, and tell it to do so despite windows telling me it might not be the right driver for my hardware.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 19, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i had to manually install myself on P67 and Z68
> 
> 
> No idea why, but it wont automatically install in AHCI mode anymore.



I have that feeling too as 13.2 will not install on mine either how ever 13.1 will do. The one that the OP posted installed without issue but like he said the issue might be when actually using raid.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 27, 2014)

I found that the RSTe service will not let my CPU idle and continually runs it at 3.7 so i ended up disabling the service as it would not uninstall.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 27, 2014)

AsRock said:


> I found that the RSTe service will not let my CPU idle and continually runs it at 3.7 so i ended up disabling the service as it would not uninstall.


If you're running RAID, disabling Patrol Read might fix that. I haven't encountered the issue you describe though. I would be more inclined to think it was a setting and not the service unless the service was using a significant amount of CPU power.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 27, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> If you're running RAID, disabling Patrol Read might fix that. I haven't encountered the issue you describe though. I would be more inclined to think it was a setting and not the service unless the service was using a significant amount of CPU power.



A setting, well it did not give me any thing to run after installing it, how ever i did raid my 2 aged WD 250 HDD's and no difference the service just sat re using 12% of core 1 continually.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 27, 2014)

AsRock said:


> A setting, well it did not give me any thing to run after installing it, how ever i did raid my 2 aged WD 250 HDD's and no difference the service just sat re using 12% of core 1 continually.


Odd. I'm not sure. It's important to remember that these drivers were intended for a different PCHs than what you have. It just happens to be the case that X79 is very similar to C600 series chipsets of the same era but I'm not sure how similar the C200s are to their mainstream counterparts. X79 supports both RST and RSTe. It used to be the case that it was always just RSTe, then a BIOS update changed that.

Did you try not installing the utility or driver installer and just installing the storage driver manually instead? That's what I've had to do in the past because the Intel installer barked about being the wrong driver for my chipset, but low and behold, it worked when I did it myself. ...but once again, my chipset actually has RSTe and that could be a thing as well.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 27, 2014)

i used the installer, don't need raid these days so it's a none issue although it's a shame that Intel are getting more restrictive on what version you can instal  with RST.

But what the heck anyways SSD's fast enough anyways, even if i raided all 3 of my SDD's for speed it be pointless for what gain there actually be.

And yeah i remember with my old ASUS x38 was just a bios update and done.


----------

